# JD 670 Fuel Injectors



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

Been awhile since I last posted. Today my brother and I replaced the three fuel injectors on the JD 670. Late last Fall it developed a loud 'tapping' noise at all rpms. I watched a few videos on YouTube and the engine sounds of their 670's were the same, or very similar. Originally I thought it was just the valves. So back in Nov? I gapped all the intake/exhaust valves and checked the timing. I found a cpl that were way out of limits. (The tractor presently has 1,4xx hours on it) With the noise still there, and some noticeable vibration in the seat and feet, my brother suggested it was the fuel injectors. The troubleshooting section of the tech manual also listed this as a possible cause. Well, they were both correct. Took the injectors to the shop and had them bench tested. One was bad. So I replaced all 3. When everything was put back together, I did not bleed the system. I turned the ign key to start for about 10-12 seconds before letting off. I gave it about 10 seconds, then tried again. After about 5-6 seconds, it sprang to life. It purrs like a new engine. It is much quieter and there are no unusual vibrations. I will post some pics of it soon.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

How much did the new injectors cost GF? Glad to hear you made progress with it!


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

$96 ea. I also installed new copper washers and some new fuel line/hose.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Not bad at all! You gotta give us some video of it running! I love those 3 cyl diesels!


----------

